# Letter in the mail again for COS to SU



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

The deal is to give up 4 shares of COS

Get 1 share of SU

I will at this time keep my COS and possible buy more,as the premium is good now,I am looking out for a few more years down the road,as I do not see a time in needing any cash for retirement in the near future (next 10 years)retirement is in 16 months,I have more cash I am sitting on,so no hurry to sell anything in the future(10 years),only sell to balance

Is there anyone else in the boat of not selling to SU ????

Everyone enjoy your Holidays with family and friends( don`t forget to give(donate)to the foodbank and such)

Happy Holiday`s and a better new year for Gains


----------



## besmartrich (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, I would keep COS as well. SU's interest means there is good value in COS. I have been buying oil and oil related stocks lately so I am a bit overweight on the sector. It will eventually increase again. Within 10 years for sure!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have gone overweight in oil and copper

189 LBS in cars on average

Also overweight in other beaten down stocks 

By lots 

Feel good today with DRIPS in TDB funds


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

I sold out recently. It does not make any sense to say you want to hold. If Su gets the votes, they force you out, so you are not holding in this eventuality, and if Su does not get the votes, presumably the price drops back to about $5, in which case you can buy back and hold at much better cost Base.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Having a 10 year time frame

Holding 10k shares

Price about 7.06 per share

If it drops below I can buy more


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

I tendered my shares back before the original deadline, hoping it goes through. It's a premium over the current share price of COS (which is already probably being propped up by this offer) and I'm getting a better dividend and downside protection with Suncor while I wait for oil to recover. Maybe it doesn't have the same upside as COS in a recovery, but I'm pretty overweight in oil, so I have quite a bit that will pop if/when oil prices go up.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nerd Investor said:


> I tendered my shares back before the original deadline, hoping it goes through. It's a premium over the current share price of COS (which is already probably being propped up by this offer) and I'm getting a better dividend and downside protection with Suncor while I wait for oil to recover. Maybe it doesn't have the same upside as COS in a recovery, but I'm pretty overweight in oil, so I have quite a bit that will pop if/when oil prices go up.


You are correct for the short term

You can always but SU shares now and hold your COS

It is a Equal purchase buy

If in COS for 50k or more

If in SU for 50K or more

If dealing with under 10,000$ it really is a Trade

Short term go for it


LONG term buy as much as you can,,,, when on Sale buy as much as you can I well

With a 10 year time frame ,,,,I look as this as a big time sale

Thing to buy ALL that is on sale,will not be at this price for every


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

hboy43 said:


> I sold out recently. It does not make any sense to say you want to hold. If Su gets the votes, they force you out, so you are not holding in this eventuality, and if Su does not get the votes, presumably the price drops back to about $5, in which case you can buy back and hold at much better cost Base.


That would be the logical conclusion I would make as well. If you love COS now, you will love it better at $4-5 if SU fails/bails. 

The only reason to hold COS now is the hope that a white knight (another better offer) comes along and COS goes to circa $10 and one can bail then. I just don't see that happening unless it is a pension/institutional fund.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

1980z28 said:


> You are correct for the short term
> 
> You can always but SU shares now and hold your COS
> 
> ...


I may very well buy SU if the bid fails to go through, especially if that causes a dip in the share price. I'd prefer the tender to go through though, I'm quite overweight in oil as it is.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I only have a few shares left but am holding, and will sell shortly when it is clear that the SU takeover is imminent.

If it doesn't go through I'll be buying lots of COS after the plunge. Not right away, I'm going to let all of you folks who jump in right away prop up the price for a couple weeks first, then as it slowly creeps down and reality sets in I'll scoop up the shares for 20% cheaper.

I think COS would be able to survive on it's own just fine if the takeover fails. 2016 forecast has OPEX down to $37/bbl, and no new debt would accrue in 2016 if an average price of ~$42/bbl or greater can be had, which I think is likely. Even if not, COS can take on more debt if it needs to.

2015 was a terrible year for Syncrude, and Suncor is doing an excellent job of making the company seem like a disaster. Expectation are low low low. Things can only improve from here.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Ive still got about 1500 shares and am holding on to it. I did sell about 2000 not long ago when it was around $10, with a view to repurchasing at a later date if it dropped to around $6. I am still down quite a bit on this as my acb is around $15 in one account and $17 in another.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Having a 10 year time frame
> 
> Holding 10k shares
> 
> ...


Sold it all at 8.50,all oil gone


----------

